# Aquascaping Question



## KonaBoy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I was just wondering what the average aquascape is in Lake Victoria? I'm getting some Egyptian Mouthbrooder's, and want to know how to make them feel at home. So far, I have some black sand, but is there a lot of rocks or plants? Driftwood? Thanks for your help,

Cory


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I was about to write it out for you, but... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... cholsi.php this article has done it all for me. They're riverine cichlids, so landscape accordingly. They are also fairly demanding on their water quality make sure to keep it clean and stable. :thumb:


----------

